# Gold Content in telephones?



## woofard (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi you gold crazy folks out there....

Does anyone have any data or even a guess about how much gold is in the old-style rotary telephones? Trying to figure out what the cost limit when I buy them. I've got about 75 old push-button hotel type phones that I got for about 20 cents apiece and they're pretty bare when it comes to gold, but I've got an opportunity to buy a bunch of rotary phones so it would be good to know.

Thanks!


----------



## Rag and Bone (Apr 19, 2008)

I've pulled apart some rotary telephones and found some really nice looking gold plated parts. Not sure of the yield.


----------



## JustinNH (Apr 19, 2008)

Sorry I cant be of more help, but i am almost positive i have seen somethign about the rotary phones somewhere here in the forum already... maybe try searching for that term... Pretty sure I remember seeing good things about them 8)


----------



## draftinu (Apr 19, 2008)

As long as you can get the rotary ones for .20 cents I think you will be ok :wink: As far as gettn your money back! Keep track of records and post your results for everybody. Thanks Tim


----------

